
Roads Are Better. Cars Are Safer. Let’s Raise the Speed Limit (2015) - nvr219
https://news.utexas.edu/2015/07/02/roads-are-better-cars-are-safer-raise-the-speed-limit/
======
cjbenedikt
But drivers aren't smarter

